# are brand name pants really worth it?



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

right now I have some $20 pants I bought at dicks. Is it worth it to buy pants from a boarding company? Are they that much better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

it's the waterproofing you want to look for, not the brand name. 
aside from the waterproofing, the rest (including the name) is just a style.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> it's the waterproofing you want to look for, not the brand name.
> aside from the waterproofing, the rest (including the name) is just a style.


agreed 100% Look for something around 10k/10k waterproof/breathable and you'll be straight


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> agreed 100% Look for something around 10k/10k waterproof/breathable and you'll be straight


You also want fully taped seams, not critically taped seams. I know 686 and Oakley have some pants and jackets that are 10k waterproof but only have critically taped seams.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

The brand makes no difference at all. Like stated above, make sure you get fully taped seams and a high level of waterproofing. My advice would be to buck up and buy a nice pair, maybe even go the Gore route for definite waterproofing. I have bought some gore pants on closeouts for $150 or so. Its well worth it as they will last you a long time. Yeah, they are $150, but its better to stay dry for 3 years with them than getting wet all year every year after buying a new $50 pair a year. Just my thought.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

NEW Mens SLALOM Ski pants pull-on snowboard M L XL XXL - eBay (item 320207467734 end time Jan-20-08 20:15:10 PST)

ok i looked around online. this is what i have im pretty sure. you can sorta make out the tag from one of the pics. dupont teflon? any good?

the reason i dont wanna drop a ton on brand name pants is because, imo, they all look pretty much the same. i do wanna pay for the quality of material though. is there some sorta company that makes legit waterproofed snow pants that i wont have to pay a premium for the brand name for?


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> NEW Mens SLALOM Ski pants pull-on snowboard M L XL XXL - eBay (item 320207467734 end time Jan-20-08 20:15:10 PST)
> 
> ok i looked around online. this is what i have im pretty sure. you can sorta make out the tag from one of the pics. dupont teflon? any good?
> 
> the reason i dont wanna drop a ton on brand name pants is because, imo, they all look pretty much the same. i do wanna pay for the quality of material though. is there some sorta company that makes legit waterproofed snow pants that i wont have to pay a premium for the brand name for?


Gore waterproofing is an independent company that offers their technology and covering to multiple vendors. That being said, look for a brand that has Gore. Regardless of brand of the pants, look for the Gore!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

SCZ71 said:


> Gore waterproofing is an independent company that offers their technology and covering to multiple vendors. That being said, look for a brand that has Gore. Regardless of brand of the pants, look for the Gore!


do you mean gore-tex? i was just thinking about sayin to hell with it and just buying something from burton. i have a hookup that can get me ~35-40% off on retail. would i just be better off doing this?


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> do you mean gore-tex? i was just thinking about sayin to hell with it and just buying something from burton. i have a hookup that can get me ~35-40% off on retail. would i just be better off doing this?


Yeah, I am saying GoreTex. Burton makes a line that has Gore, so does North Face, Mountain Hardwear, etc. I am just saying you know Gore is waterproof, if you find a pair that has it regardless of brand you should be fine. If you have a Burton hookup, the AK line has a good bit of Gore jackets and pants that are really nice. And a hookup would be nice, cause the AK line is $$$$


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Dood Burton AK stuff is super nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

I dunno if I can be affordin ak gear


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> I dunno if I can be affordin ak gear


With that 30-40% hookup it should be easier. As has been said many times before, you will get what you pay for!


----------

